# Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/chuck-norris-gets-pwned?v=5kCNs516wdw&search="chuck norris"

Ok, anyone that has never seen this gets 20 lashes with their colored belt....  but here it is anyways


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea great little bit of nostalga (MISPELLED).
Terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 9, 2006)

...and anyone that _has_ seen it can apply the lashings themselves.

Mr. T could take 'em both.:boing1:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, what movie was that from?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 9, 2006)

Return of the Dragon


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2006)

Return of the Dragon... written and directed by Lee himself because the Hong Kong studios wouldn't let him so pppffftt on them he went to a Rome location and filmed it there. It became a hit and the HK studios relented and allowed him more artistic freedom(s), which led to Fist of Fury (aka Chinese Connection) and the famous Enter The Dragon. 

There were two versions of the fight between Lee and Norris... Each version (respectively) shown that the other won. Norris was Karate Champion back in the states at the time and it was felt that having him LOSE wouldn't be good PR... thus Norris defeats and kills Lee's character. The chinese version of course is the one shown as Lee's popularity over shadowed Norris' in the later years. 

Finding the Norris victory is extremely difficult to do. But not impossible. God knows I've tried. If anyone knows where to get their hands on it ... they'd got a gold-mine for the exceedingly rare value that version of the film holds. 

:asian:


----------



## Marginal (Jan 9, 2006)

If not a clip of Norris winning, how does the movie resolve if Colt wins? Seems like that'd be completely nonsensical.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> If not a clip of Norris winning, how does the movie resolve if Colt wins? Seems like that'd be completely nonsensical.


 
I don't know. But you get a gold star for remembering the name of Norris's character in the movie.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2006)

I kinda feel that Norris piggy backed on Lee's fame...Do you agree?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

Well...Bruce Lee was the rising tide that lifted all martial artists' ships in the movies. His success also dictated conventions for the genre...I don't see how it could have happened any other way than for Chuck Norris to benefit from Bruce Lee' success.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 10, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well...Bruce Lee was the rising tide that lifted all martial artists' ships in the movies. His success also dictated conventions for the genre...I don't see how it could have happened any other way than for Chuck Norris to benefit from Bruce Lee' success.


 
Good point. The entire martial arts explosion of the 70s and 80s was a direct result of "Enter the Dragon". After that, "everybody was kung fu fighting", then ninja fighting, etc. etc.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Marginal (Jan 10, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> I kinda feel that Norris piggy backed on Lee's fame...Do you agree?


 
Bruce Lee was the man who got Norris into acting in the first place. I doubt Lee would've minded seeing a friend become successful in his own right. 



			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> But you get a gold star for remembering the name of Norris's character in the movie.


 
Return of the Dragon's my favorite Bruce Lee movie. "I'm from the country, and in the country, we do kung fu!" The looks of sheer horror on everyone's face when Lee's character starts kung fu'ing about after that speech, along with Lee's almost insane look as he announces it... Classic comedy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee was the man who got Norris into acting in the first place. I doubt Lee would've minded seeing a friend become successful in his own right.


Absolutely correct, while he became a huge star in his homeland/city he knew the trials and tribulations of actors, which he always considered himself to be first. So the rise of another actor because of him casting  is just one way of acknowledging their efforts. If you notice several of the cast members re-appear in his other efforts. 



			
				Marginal said:
			
		

> Return of the Dragon's my favorite Bruce Lee movie. "I'm from the country, and in the country, we do kung fu!" The looks of sheer horror on everyone's face when Lee's character starts kung fu'ing about after that speech, along with Lee's almost insane look as he announces it... Classic comedy.


 Again, another affirmation that he was a serious actor.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 10, 2006)

That, and it's funny 'cause it's true. 

Anyone who loudly announces they do a MA in a random public place, then start demoing moves on the spot's gonna get similar looks.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, I was just saying....Anyways, all of Chuck Norris's Stuff lately has been kinda bland.


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2006)

My money is on chuck....chuck has a beard.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> My money is on chuck....chuck has a beard.



have you or have you not seen the actual movie this is from...Norris gets owned...


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Return of the Dragon


 
Its called way of the dragon here, i also have a copy of it called fury of the dragon.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 11, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> My money is on chuck....chuck has a beard.


 
With a beard, nothing shall stand in your way!!!!!!
:mp5:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 11, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> With a beard, nothing shall stand in your way!!!!!!
> :mp5:


 
Maybe that's why Bruce wore a beard when he wasn't shooting.
 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Marginal (Jan 11, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was just saying....Anyways, all of Chuck Norris's Stuff lately has been kinda bland.


 
Conan O'Brien spiced up Walker Texas ranger considerably. Pull that lever!


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> have you or have you not seen the actual movie this is from...Norris gets owned...


 
That's because chuck was in his pre-beard era.....plus it was a film.

Has anyone noticed how similar chucks beard is to jesus's?whoa....could it be the second coming of Christ has already happened...wow that would explain alot of things..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> With a beard, nothing shall stand in your way!!!!!!
> :mp5:


 
The way of beard is truly a martial art in it self,I have but a fair donkey beard now,soon with much training I shall one day grow a beard with the strength of ox's hide,fear my beard they will!


----------



## DArnold (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually there is a very important lesson in this fight.

PREDICTABILITY IS BAD

You must be able to fight more than one way, if I know what you are going to do (or you only have one way to fight) then you are easily defeated. This is true in all aspects: techniques, timing, stances, distancing...

In the beginning Chuck is fighting standard TKD, so Bruce tries to match his style. 
Bruce starts getting his butt kicked. 
So then Bruce has a gestalt and realizes that he is not a TKD fighter.
He changes to JKD and starts kicking Chuck's butt.
Chuck realizes TKD is not working so he tries to fight JKD, of which he knows nothing about and then gets killed.

Moral, if you only have one way to fight then you are predictable and will probably loose.


----------



## Odin (Jan 13, 2006)

DArnold said:
			
		

> Actually there is a very important lesson in this fight.
> 
> PREDICTABILITY IS BAD
> 
> ...


 
.......................................Danorld...its a film....but yeah what you said is true.


----------



## Adept (Jan 13, 2006)

DArnold said:
			
		

> Actually there is a very important lesson in this fight.



It was deliberately written to present this lesson. When given free reign, Bruce always tried to impart his own philosophy on the martial arts into his films.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2006)

DArnold said:
			
		

> Actually there is a very important lesson in this fight.
> 
> PREDICTABILITY IS BAD
> 
> ...



Umm, pardon my ignorance if its showing but wasn't/isn't Norris a Karate guy not TKD?


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 13, 2006)

I heard that when Superman goes to bed at night, he wears Chuck Norris pajamas.


----------



## DArnold (Jan 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Umm, pardon my ignorance if its showing but wasn't/isn't Norris a Karate guy not TKD?


 
AHH, sorry, me bad.

Norris was in the Air Force and while in Korea he studied Tang Soo Do.

If you know the history of the martial arts in the United States, back in the 60's and 70's there was no such thing as a Taekwon-Do, Shotakan, Aikido... studios.

And back then the only word that these round-eyes understood was KARATE. So reguardless of the style almost every martial arts studio had a sign out front that said KARATE.

Then in the 80's you started to see all the signs change to Taekwon-do/Karate - Kung Foo/Karate - Judo/Karate. Thus trying to make the connection of their name to a martial art.

Tang Soo Do, Hap Ki Do, Tae Kwan Do... 
all the sister Kwans from Korea are very similar.

They all have most of their roots from Japan as that is where the Korean Masters studied, due to the attempted Japanese cultural genicide.

Anyway you might look at Tang Soo do and see similaraties to Karate.
So when I look at these arts they are all very similar.
Sorry


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Umm, pardon my ignorance if its showing but wasn't/isn't Norris a Karate guy not TKD?



No, he practices the Korean martial arts.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> That's because chuck was in his pre-beard era.....plus it was a film.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how similar chucks beard is to jesus's?whoa....could it be the second coming of Christ has already happened...wow that would explain alot of things..hmmmmmmmm




Did you just say Chuck Norris is God?  If so...  ::lol::


----------



## Marginal (Jan 14, 2006)

Sin said:
			
		

> Did you just say Chuck Norris is God? If so... ::lol::


 
A lot of people are referencing a list of "facts" about Chuck Norris. 

http://www.4q.cc/chuck/index.php?topthirty

He can bring animals back to life with a beard rub, and talks in round house kicks apparently.


----------



## Odin (Jan 15, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I heard that when Superman goes to bed at night, he wears Chuck Norris pajamas.


 
lol I heard that they were Mr T p.j's but hey when have I ever been right!!lol


----------

